# Furry Films



## spikey2k (Jan 24, 2008)

Simple question, yes? What is your favorite 'furry film' or, film that you would consider furry? I'm trying to...Beef up my liberary of furry films, so I just want some input....Mine would have to be the German film: 

Felidae.

Followed closley by Watership Down.


----------



## Ryuunosuke (Jan 24, 2008)

[size=xx-small]





			
				spikey2k said:
			
		

> Simple question, yes? What is your favorite 'furry film' or, film that you would consider furry? I'm trying to...Beef up my liberary of furry films, so I just want some input....Mine would have to be the German film:
> 
> Felidae.
> 
> Followed closley by Watership Down.



I looked up Felidae and it sounds interesting, I love mysteries and suspense.

The most recent I've seen was 
Over the Hedge
Can't forget the classic
Never ending story

I think Eragon is one also[/size]


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 24, 2008)

Over the Hedge was good.

Felidae is good if you can take violence and sex in an animated form with felines. If you can then you are all set, and it is greatly worth the watch. It's a rather mature film.

It is on youtube, the whole movie, I bought it after seeing it.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh... Once Upon a Forest is an awesome movie. I watched it so much back in the day.


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 24, 2008)

Never heard of it, I'll have to check it out...

It's hard to talk of the films without mentioning the great television Series. Such as The Raccoons(Canadian made, don't feel bad if you've never heard of it) isn't it...There are alot more television series then movies out there.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Jan 24, 2008)

I liked Bagi: The Monster Of Mighty Nature, it just sucks that it's not available on dvd.


----------



## scooter_squirrel (Jan 24, 2008)

I really enjoyed Pom Poko which I watched recently (Japanese version with subtitles) [on youtube].  Also enjoyed Over the Hedge which I saw just the other day on HBO and the Chronicles of Narnia.  Still love The Secret of NIMH though, it was really the first furry movie I remember seeing and very good too.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jan 25, 2008)

scooter_squirrel said:
			
		

> I really enjoyed Pom Poko which I watched recently (Japanese version with subtitles) [on youtube].  Also enjoyed Over the Hedge which I saw just the other day on HBO and the Chronicles of Narnia.  Still love The Secret of NIMH though, it was really the first furry movie I remember seeing and very good too.



Pom Poko was a good movie indeed. Weird... But a good movie.


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 25, 2008)

scooter_squirrel said:
			
		

> I really enjoyed Pom Poko which I watched recently (Japanese version with subtitles) [on youtube].  Also enjoyed Over the Hedge which I saw just the other day on HBO and the Chronicles of Narnia.  Still love The Secret of NIMH though, it was really the first furry movie I remember seeing and very good too.



I have not seen Pom Poko. Hoewever i can give my input on The Secret of NIMH

I very much like the dark tone of this move, (Completely regecting the raay of sunshine blasphemy of a sequel). You can definitly tell they were trying to make it PG when they were making it. I'm surprised it got the G that it did. My only complaint is that Mrs. Brisby really deserved a first name.


----------



## scooter_squirrel (Jan 25, 2008)

spikey2k said:
			
		

> I very much like the dark tone of this move, (Completely regecting the raay of sunshine blasphemy of a sequel). You can definitly tell they were trying to make it PG when they were making it. I'm surprised it got the G that it did. My only complaint is that Mrs. Brisby really deserved a first name.



You would probably like Pom Poko then.  It is very refreshing to see a movie that doesn't have one of those Disney type "feel good" endings.  Also, you just have to laugh at animals using their nuts to fight with.


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 25, 2008)

....I might have to check that out....

I like the darker more maturee films, I find alot of animation is, atleast in the americas only for children. I'll admit, readily alot of the ones for kids I still adore...(I cryed for fox and the hound), but the new ones suffer from childishness...

It seems people don't know how to make a family film anymore, and when someone makes a true family film, parents get up in arms for inappropriate content. (Cat in the hat for example)
So...Older films, yes, newer ones...not so much.

And i just totally ranted there...I am sorry,


----------



## Odjit-Sanura (Jan 25, 2008)

lets see....

If you count muppets:
 The dark crystal  - the skeksies are just downright creepy, ive always wanted fizgig as a pet
 Labyrinth - Ludo

Other than those, 
over the hedge
shrek (cause of puss n boots)
Secret of Nimh
Chronicles of Narnia
Rock and Rule - songs done by debbie harry and iggy pop...gotta love 80s animated movies
Dragonheart - Sean Connery rocks!
Monsters inc - the way they did Sulley's fur was amazing
Legend - Unicorns...what more could you ask for
Fern Gully
Ranma 1/2 Nehao my Concubine


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 25, 2008)

Good list. 

The Last Unicorn was a good one too...And another wone that i was shocked got a G...If only for the harpy that had three breasts, complete with nipples....Try to pass that now adays and the director would be lynched.


----------



## theg90 (Jan 27, 2008)

Why are you people forgetting the excellent but not-true-to-the-books Redwall movies and TV show?  I bought  the DVD a while ago.  It's good but doesn't stay true to the original material.


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 27, 2008)

I considered Redwall a television series, which is why I didn't mention it.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't know if some of the movies I mention would be considered furry, but they do have animals that talk so I guess that'll count as something.

All Dogs go to Heaven. I also enjoy the sequel. Of course it's not as good as the first, but it's not as bad compared to most of the others. It's a shame they censored the first one.
The Plague Dogs. Probably the one of few PG-13 movies that's censored. Hell, the whole movie been watered down since it's release.
The Secret of NIMH.
An American Tail.
Robin Hood. No big shocker with that one.
Balto.

Uh, that's about it for now. I might add more a little later.


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 27, 2008)

I have not seen Plauge Dogs yet though I want to. Robin hood I have not seen in a long time...Balto, ditto...Never seen American Tail, and All Dogs go to Heaven has not been seen for a long time. I need to rewatch some of them.

How exactly did they censor All Dogs?

Damn, I forgot! Fritz the Cat and it's sequel...Classics.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 27, 2008)

The scene where Charlie goes to the "watch" department in heaven, he says "Damn that Carface." I doubt it'll ever happen, but if they ever do a special release DVD, hopefully they'll have it uncensored.

You should check out The Plague Dogs. It's a lot darker then The Secret of NIMH, and lot more emotional.


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow. Damn? That was it...Wow...Just wow. I can't belive they censored that. DId they censor it in Secret of NIMH aswell?

I know Plauge Dogs was created by either the same group of aminators or producer or...Something as Watership Down. I can't rember the exact connection.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 27, 2008)

No it wasn't.


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Strange...The things they let slide.


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 27, 2008)

Kaze: Ghost Warrior.  'Nuff said.


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 27, 2008)

The fuck, if you'll pardon the language...Wow, I have a new must see.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 27, 2008)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Kaze: Ghost Warrior.  'Nuff said.



Thanks for posting the link. From I seen it looks pretty cool. The song is also nice.


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 28, 2008)

After learning of the film, I looked for a torrent, and was unsucessful, but my exploits looking for it on youtube came at a suprise. Just pplug the title into the youtube search bar, it's all there in three parts.

On the subject of the movie. The animation was equsite, however the sound was a bit bland, the story to was very good.


----------



## Poetigress (Jan 28, 2008)

spikey2k said:
			
		

> I know Plauge Dogs was created by either the same group of aminators or producer or...Something as Watership Down. I can't rember the exact connection.



I don't know for sure, but since both _Plague Dogs _and _Watership Down _were adaptations of novels by Richard Adams, it's possible the same people/company/whatever bought the rights to both at once.

I'll add in _Brother Bear _and _Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron_, since I don't think they've been mentioned yet.  Though I get the feeling that I'm one of the few people who really liked _Spirit_... *shrug*


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 28, 2008)

I remeber Spirit, I liked how it was told from the perspective so  I didn't mind it. It was not my favourite, but it was good.


----------



## Tucuxi (Jan 28, 2008)

Gotta say "The Lion King" for me. I realized a drew an anthro Simba long before I knew what "Furry" was. I blame that movie about 40% for my current leanings. I just watched Felidae. I thought it was good, if not a bit disturbing.


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 28, 2008)

Post contains mild [/color]spoliers:

The last fight in Felidae between Francis and Claudandus reminded me of the last fight between Scar and Simba, just because of the way Claudandus pounced at the end.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jan 28, 2008)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Kaze: Ghost Warrior...



...Was a good movie, unfortunately was cheaply made. My copy already suffers from Media Rot and is unplayable, the disc is just now three years old. I've a copy of "Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves " that is well over ten years old and still in perfect condition.


----------



## Tower (Jan 28, 2008)

Meet The Feebles *whistles innocently*


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 28, 2008)

Ohhhh Tower, you just had to bring THAT one up didn't you...


----------



## Tucuxi (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh! I was thinking the same thing when I was watching it. It's gotta be a huge coincidence, because they both came out the same year, and were produced in different countries. Although, when you think about it, animators like having major fights in one of three situations:

-Fire
-Thunderstorms
-Both

Those work to spice up the fights in quadruped animal movies were they can't use guns, knives, vehicles, etc. in chases and fights. 



			
				spikey2k said:
			
		

> Post contains mild [/color]spoliers:
> 
> The last fight in Felidae between Francis and Claudandus reminded me of the last fight between Scar and Simba, just because of the way Claudandus pounced at the end.


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 28, 2008)

Did you pick up on the Aristocats joke? I thought that to be rather amusing. The movie, Felidae is showen around Christmas, from what I hear, in some contries. Apperently becuase it was cheaper to licesence or whatever then Aristocats.


----------



## DJDarkViper (Feb 3, 2008)

could Rock-A-Doodle be considered one? god now thats a movie i havent seen in a millenia... 

ill have to check out some of the mentioned films, they look pretty interesting

Oliver and Company was another childhood favorite, though im not exactly certain what could be classified undernethe the 'furry film' category, im jsut throwing these out there


----------



## spikey2k (Feb 3, 2008)

I forgot one! I would consider this a scalie film rather thne a furry film however.

Anonymous Rex


----------

